# fast focussing 20mm f1.4 - does such a lens exist (for crop factor)?



## luckydude (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, I know about the Sigma f1.8 zoom but based on reviews I'm not confident about the focus speed.

Here's what I'm trying to do (I'll add pics when I get home): my kid dragged me to Woodward Tahoe where they have big skateboard ramps that end in foam pits. He insisted I use the 7D II because of the 10 fps (I normally use the 5d3). He was right, fun shots.

I was using the 17-55 f2.8, mostly at 20mm (they let me stand in the foam pit so the skaters were right next to me). The light was not so great so I was shooting at 1/320th, ISO 8000. Hence my desire to find a prime at f.14 or f1.8. I know about the Canon 24mm II but that appears to be soft wide open (according to Brian and I trust his reviews).

I have to believe someone here has done the same thing and found a lens they like.

I suppose the alternative is to get a used 1Dx I and use it with my 35mm f2


----------



## NorbR (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounds like you want the new Sigma 20mm f/1.4 then. 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-20mm-f-1.4-DG-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx

Although it sounds like you already have what you need, put your 35mm f/2 on your 5d3, and you may only have 6 fps, but you'll have the right FOV, top notch AF, more light, you can drop your shutter speed one stop and still get cleaner images, sounds more important to me than 10 fps.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 7, 2016)

Are you able to use off-camera flash?


----------



## luckydude (Jan 8, 2016)

NorbR said:


> Sounds like you want the new Sigma 20mm f/1.4 then.
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-20mm-f-1.4-DG-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx
> 
> Although it sounds like you already have what you need, put your 35mm f/2 on your 5d3, and you may only have 6 fps, but you'll have the right FOV, top notch AF, more light, you can drop your shutter speed one stop and still get cleaner images, sounds more important to me than 10 fps.



I'm a big Sigma fan but this is a case where I'm nervous. I need really fast focus and the reviews of the 20mm and the zoom are making me wonder if it is fast enough.

The 6fps of the 5D is just not enough, I'm toying with the idea of picking up a 1DX I when the II comes out.

I'm processing the pics right now, will post when I have them on the web.


----------



## Zanken (Jan 16, 2016)

Insanely, there is no 20-24mm fast prime for crop camera's that would be equivalent to a 35mm on full frame. Fixed lens camera's like the X100 use one, and Canon's own eos-m flagship lens is the 22mm f2. Sigma should release one which would be a great companion to their 30mm f1.4. It seems like there would be such an obvious market for this lens.

If you can stand the heft, I'd try the Sigma 18-35mm f1.8.


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 16, 2016)

luckydude said:


> The light was not so great so I was shooting at 1/320th, ISO 8000. Hence my desire to find a prime at f.14 or f1.8. I know about the Canon 24mm II but that appears to be soft wide open (according to Brian and I trust his reviews).



The Canon 24 II is going to be similar in terms of sharpness to your 17-55 with both wide open.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=398&Camera=963&Sample=0&FLI=1&API=0&LensComp=480&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------

